# My design



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure if this is right place here is instructions for pram blanket


----------



## Mama Judy (Mar 12, 2015)

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

So pretty. Love that the edge flows from the blanket pattern so smoothly. Starting to have a few grandchildren coming along now, so will put this in my file to use next. Thanks so much. It really is unusually pretty.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous. Good job!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! very pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

What a gorgeous blanket! Thanks for posting the pattern. Much appreciated.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Nice design.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

my goodness that is pretty! thank you.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful, I love texture !


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern, it a beautiful blanket. Again thanks.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a pretty design! I am bookmarking it for future use- very sweet of you to share, thank you!


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you so much, it is absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. You are so talented and your work is beautiful.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

This is really lovely. 

Would you please check row 7 for the main part. It says (p4sts,p4sts) repeat to end. Is this correct? All the other odd rows except for #9 the cable pattern row say k4sts,p4sts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

LizR said:


> This is really lovely.
> 
> Would you please check row 7 for the main part. It says (p4sts,p4sts) repeat to end. Is this correct? All the other odd rows except for #9 the cable pattern row say k4sts,p4sts.


See her note above picture - she explains what row seven should really be.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Would this work out okay with a variegated yarn or should it be a solid color? I have some variegated that I want to use for something.
Thanks


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely........thank you for the pattern


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

christine flo said:


> Instructions for pram blanket


On page 2 - How do the stitches increase from 8 to 11 (should that not be up to 12 sts) - Rows 1, 3, 5, and 7 show *yfwd and K2 tog* - which would leave the same number of stitches rather than increase. Am I reading something incorrectly....
This is a really beautiful blanket - I just love the pattern....


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

on rows 1.3.5.7.after the k2tog it should read yfwd k2sts


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

it has been pointed out to be I have missed a yfwd before the k2sts on rows 1.3.5.7.so after the k2tog it is yfwd k2sts.this is on the border


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty pattern, fabulous work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you ever so much for sharing this wonderful pattern with us.


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you very much. Pattern and knitting is beautiful


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a query. Should the main pattern be knitted with 3.75mm . Thanks


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful! Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Christine did you use baby wool. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

This would be pretty as a big afghan. Love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

This is a beautiful design. Thank you for sharing it with the world!!!


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful blanket! Thank you so much for sharing - that was so generous of you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, so nice of you to share it, thank you


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So pretty. Just think how many babies will enjoy your blanket!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my this is exquisite! thank you!


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

This is simply georgeous!!!.Having !st grandchild in mid December.Can't wait to get started on my first family heirloom.Thank you so much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you! That is very pretty.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

Is the edge separate from the main body? How to attach? Did I miss something? It is gorgeous, thanks for sharing


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you. It is a beautiful blanket.


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

What a unique pattern! Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Very pretty. Like the edging.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket. Thanks for much for the pattern.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice! I will definitely be using this pattern, thank you &#9786;


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...!!!! lovely pattern...you did a great work...


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

That is truly a work of art, nice work.
Jae


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You are so Generous at sharing the pattern you design.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lovely thank you


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

This is really, really pretty. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Very pretty! It's in my bookmarks, thank you for posting it!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Very pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you make a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

What does it mean? This pattern has been customized?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

cen63846 said:


> Could you make a PDF of the pattern?


Is this pattern copyrighted? Better to post a link of where to find it.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

christine flo said:


> Not sure if this is right place here is instructions for pram blanket


Beautiful pram blanket. Lovely work!


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice - thank you! My mother is from Bristol and is also creative, must be something in the water there!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is beautiful!! Love the design!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> Is this pattern copyrighted? Better to post a link of where to find it.


Sorry for my comment. Guess this is Your pattern.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you. Beautiful.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a beautiful blanket! The texture is so interesting. Great job!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. I love the pattern.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. I love the pattern.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful design...very elegant.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the instructions.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. This is such a beautiful blanket. I have read through all the comments and have noted the corrections you made.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## stonypathlady (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorry, I still don't understand the border and how to get from 8 st to 12 st.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I think on rows 1, 3, 5, and 7 we are supposed to do another "yfwd" before the last K2 sts, so you get one more stitch on each of these rows which gives you 12 sts.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

How Beautiful :thumbup: Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Love it, thank you!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely blanket :thumbup:


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## EndyW (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice texture


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

christine flo,
T
he blanket is absolutely beautiful! Thx for the pattern.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Your blanket is beautiful thanks you for the pattern


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Beautiful job. Thank you for posting your pattern.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry for the double post. Many thanks again for posting picture & pattern!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you...beautiful....


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful pattern. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Fabulous blanket and thank you for sharing your lovely pattern with us.

Marge


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing with us. Nice pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

